# New ALLRoad is here....



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

I must say that this car is amazing...
2003 ALLRoad...

























And one pic on level 4 setting...









2003 2.7t 
6-speed
Dahlback chip
divertors
intake
BBS CH 19x8.5
Dunlop 245/40/19 SportMaxx
402 mod 25mm lower
**mucch more to come.....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. same color as mine


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

looking good bro... nice pics as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jetta)*

few more....


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

goood choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

any updates?


----------

